# Le Maitre Radiance vs Martin Magnum



## donfox (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any feedback on these two machines? I see a lot of positives on the Radiance, but nothing about the Martin....

thanks!
don fox - performing arts center of Wenatchee WA


----------



## BillESC (Sep 12, 2007)

Probably since the Martin Magnum Hazer is a newer product whereas the Radiance is an upgraded Neutron FX which is one of the all time best hazers in the sub $ 1000.00 level.


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 13, 2007)

BillESC said:


> Probably since the Martin Magnum Hazer is a newer product whereas the Radiance is an upgraded Neutron FX which is one of the all time best hazers in the sub $ 1000.00 level.



For the price point...probably but I still hate the Neutron...


----------



## sound_nerd (Sep 13, 2007)

Both good machines, depends on the use. I had a Magnum for the weekend last week at my house gig and it was very good for the space. (850 seat theatre, 50' to high steel on stage). A radiance is what I had spec'd for the space though, so I'm trying to get one in for a demo.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 13, 2007)

I think most people will tell you the Look Solutions Unique 2 is the superior hazer but it'll cost you more. For budget reasons, I'm looking at the radiance or magnum myself. I've been thinking radiance... mostly because the magnum doesn't have much of a track record.


----------



## pacman (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't know about the Martin, but the Radiance rocks. Had it about a year, now. It puts out a lot of haze but doesn't use much fluid. I'm still on my first container.

Just bought a Rosco Delta 3000 fogger & it looks like it will be a serious fluid hog. You can nearly watch the level go down when it is on full.


----------



## danbrennan (Nov 4, 2008)

sound_nerd said:


> Both good machines, depends on the use. I had a Magnum for the weekend last week at my house gig and it was very good for the space. (850 seat theatre, 50' to high steel on stage). A radiance is what I had spec'd for the space though, so I'm trying to get one in for a demo.



did you ever get to demo the radiance? i am debating martin vs. lemaitre as well. i work at a 650 capacity venue with 35 foot ceilings. seems like a similar scenario to yours.
db


----------



## TripleG (Nov 4, 2008)

Having many Radiance units in inventory, I highly recommend them. Unlike the Neutron, they have been a much better performer not only on the stage but in the repair department. We've had a lot fewer repair issues with these units and you can't beat the price.

Also, having personally used the Radiance in various locations (primarily a Sanctinasium) I find them to be amazingly fluid efficient while providing a good, even haze that quickly fills and holds well in the large room.

I cannot speak to the Martin product to give you a good comparison.

G


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would also suggest taking a look at the Unique2 by Look Solutions. It is a great unit even on our large proscenium stage. Also, Look Solutions will send you a unit and fluid to demo for free.


----------



## len (Nov 4, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> For the price point...probably but I still hate the Neutron...



The Radiance is much better than thhe Neutron, IMO. Runs better, less maintenance, better design, etc. I don't think they're in the same league at all. Never used a Martin atmospheric so I can't comment on them.


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the necro-quote..makes me feel relevant.

But a year later....given the choice I'd still shy away from anything with a Le Maitre sticker if I could.


----------



## BKS8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Grog12, how come you would stay away from Le Maitre?


----------



## lightman02 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have the Magnum and I like it a lot but I have had a pump fail on me once, and I did have the heat exchanger clog on me but that can be fixed with compressed air. I recently used the Radiance a couple months ago as the theatre I was in had two. However when I arived for the load in they stated they just got bolth units back from repair. So I can't say anything about having a better track record. Also just like the magnum the radiance seems more like a smoke machine with a fan attached.


----------



## WILM (Feb 27, 2009)

If I had to choose I would say go with the Martin... But were you, I would buy an MDG Atmosphere. It is pricey but it is worth every penny.


----------



## legacy (Mar 8, 2009)

magnum sucks fluid faster than the government takes the money out of my wallet


----------



## BillESC (Mar 10, 2009)

legacy said:


> magnum sucks fluid faster than the government takes the money out of my wallet




That's actually a true statement. At full output the Radiance uses 6.7cc per minute while the Magnum uses 10.5cc per minute.


----------



## BillESC (Mar 16, 2009)

Just a heads up... Le Maitre is running a factory special on the Radiance until April 16th. Check with your dealer, you might save hundreds off the regular price.


----------



## pacman (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool... didn't know about the Radiance savings. Think I might get another!


----------



## Franklights (Mar 26, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> For the price point...probably but I still hate the Neutron...



actually the radiance was a completely new design from the north american lemaitre team and the neutron was not. The Radiance is 100% better than the neutron about the same money. seperate fan and haze DMX channels, low consumption, high output - I highly recommend the Radiance, you can't go wrong!

PS - I also hate the Neutron, it was constantly getting plugged up despite the cleaning tool supplied. I have had a few go out on me - Radiance has been trouble free!!!


----------



## Franklights (Mar 26, 2009)

legacy said:


> magnum sucks fluid faster than the government takes the money out of my wallet



NICE! - you win ! ! !


----------



## porkchop (Mar 26, 2009)

We had two Radiance units on tour, they worked quite well. One unit hard working unit put out enough haze for get the lower bowl the the Bell Centre in Montreal pretty hazy. Never really had problems with them clogging just the usual things you'd expect to encounter in equipment that travels every week for years. Also almost annoyingly efficient on fluid (I say annoying cause the fluid doesn't come out of my budget and I want more caps, yes I'm evil like that). With two units running we could cut the hazers with 20 minutes to go on a load out show so we could pack them up and stil have plenty of haze for the rest of the show.


----------

